# Filling the inside corners of my tile shower



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will want to caulk all corners---different surfaces move at different rates-grout will crack in the corners and around the joints of the shower pan.

Silicone caulk or a highly flexible color match caulk are needed there.

Here is a technique taught to me many years ago.

You need ; a scrub pad for cleaning away any dust or crud. A spray bottle of 'Greased Lightning' or '409' and a roll of paper towels.

The first thing to know is that Silicone will stick to any dry surface---will not stick to a wet soapy surface.

1.Go over the corners with the dry scrub pad---removing any grout stuck to the face of the tile.
Using compressed air or an old paint brush clean away any dust.

2. Start applying a fine bead of caulk--start at the bottom and work your way to the top.

do the floor or curb joint first --pan to walls next --then wall joints.

3. After the section of caulk is applied--quickly spray it down with the soapy spray,slick up you finger-
and use that finger to shape the caulk,removing any excess to the paper towels.

As long as you didn't leave any gaps under the caulk--you will have a perfect silicone caulk bead.

Do one or two sections at a time--you need to be quick enough that the silicon does not 'skin' over before you spray it.

Please do a test of this on something before you try it on your finish work.

This technique is used by most Granite installers to get that perfect bead. There is a small learning curve--you need to avoid getting the spray on a dry area that still needs caulk-do a test first.--Mike--


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Hey everyone and (*oh'mike the only one that ever responds*)


Wonder why that is?


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Mike, you wanna take a trip out to NJ to do my tile work? 

All I've ever seen is the tile setter send the kid in to shoot the caulk and wipe it with his finger. No cleaning, compressed air prep work, no soapy spray, just a finger and a rag to wipe it on.

When hiring a contractor, how can you tell whether it's going to be a typical in-and-out hack job or someone who cares about their work and doing it right?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> When hiring a contractor, how can you tell whether it's going to be a typical in-and-out hack job or someone who cares about their work and doing it right?


*Ask for, then personally verify several references.* Look at the ones you can. Talk to local retailers the installer may have done work for and get their opinions of his past performances. Remember, no installer will refer you to any unsatisfied customers so get enough references to satisfy yourself his work is generally up to par.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like to give references to the jobs that I'm on or a job that hasn't even happened yet.

Picking a tradesman is tough,when I need someone to do work for me I ask other contractors for a referral---then I do some checking on their work. A tile store might offer a few suggestions,they see the good and the bad.

This trade takes a while to learn,I suggest that you look for someone who has been around for a while.

---Mike---


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Mike thanks again for the great tips. Tonight the wife and I finished laying all the wall tile. We got all the bullnose done and now we are ready to grout tomorrow night. what technique would you recommend on the stone inlay for grouting. Would you suggest a grout bag or something like that or just put it on and get it off with the rubber paddle. Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just use the float. Make sure you wring out your sponges well.


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay Mike will do. I am really excited to get the project finished. Tiling is alot of work in many different steps. What consistency should I make my grout. Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

About as thick as yellow mustard.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Dijon or Pure Prepared?


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok thanks I will post photos when complete!


----------

